# Two year old tank leaking



## CodePlumber (Aug 13, 2011)

Had a customer call that said he could not keep his pilot lit on a 50 gal Bradford and white. When I arrived the pan was full of water and apparently had been for some time because of the rust. The reason his pilot wouldn't stay lit is because the tank was leaking pretty bad and there was a good bit of water. The water heater was barely two years old. The customer did not say a word about the tank leaking, only that it would not stay lit???


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I guess you better tell him he needs a new tank.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao, that pretty funny. If the house is on a well ANd the water is acidic and/or the water is high in minerals then that could explain the issue.


----------



## CodePlumber (Aug 13, 2011)

I changed the tank out today, did I mention I hate getting a water heater out of an attic!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

CodePlumber said:


> I changed the tank out today, did I mention I hate getting a water heater out of an attic!


Funny, I had a Rheem call today, in the attic, leaking after he said 6 months.

I sent him to a Rheem Authorized Provider, he didnt seem interested in paying me to get it out over a wall or something they built in his attic and down the attic ladder, run it to the vendor, get a new one, then return to install it. 

His original installer was no longer around, number is disconnected. Guess he was the cheapest guy in town :no:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Funny, I had a Rheem call today, in the attic, leaking after he said 6 months.
> 
> *His original installer was no longer around, number is disconnected.* Guess he was the cheapest guy in town :no:


putting a water heater in an attic is a disaster just waiting to happen
.... I wonder how many have totally flooded out a home when they burst... 
even though it wont freeze down south, that just seems stupid to me 


bizzeybee.. 
Unless you dont want to clean up others messes...
here a thought for you ....if that guys number has been disconnected...
 have you considered buying it from the phone company?? its dirt cheap ..:yes:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> putting a water heater in an attic is a disaster just waiting to happen
> .... I wonder how many have totally flooded out a home when they burst...
> even though it wont freeze down south, that just seems stupid to me
> 
> ...


Yes, that was part of my original marketing plan, we just haven't had time to get started on it. I was going to locate out of business companies and buy their numbers. My buddy in Los Angeles does it and it seems to be a good deal. Unless its a warranty issue


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pull the anode rod on the heater, do a water quality test, is there a softener?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*warranty issues*



bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Yes, that was part of my original marketing plan, we just haven't had time to get started on it. I was going to locate out of business companies and buy their numbers. My buddy in Los Angeles does it and it seems to be a good deal. Unless its a warranty issue


 
well ... you dont have to warranty a water heater or someone 
elses work for free....especially when they are out of business

the point is you are the first person they will call if their is any issue... 

Im am very sorry.... tough cookies that the other company went under......
but we can get you out of the jam they left you in.....


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

may not apply to your situation, but have you considered high water pressure as a cause for tank failure


----------

